# Front opening adult corn rack



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

This has been a long time coming ... and I'm glad to finally get it set up. For me this combines all my favourite things about vivariums (front opening, no need to lift them around to get at snakes) with all my favourite things about standard racking (easy to completely disinfect and heat, individual boxes can be replaced easily).

The boxes are 64 litre Really Usefuls, so a good size for adult corns, and nice clear tubs so you can see in at the snakes easily.









Full 10 box rack - each door is secured with a piece of dowel threaded through holes drilled right from the lid to the base, as well as the standard clips in the centre where the door holds onto the handle.










View of one of the boxes with the door open - the dowel simply lifts out of the top of the box to let the door open.


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you have to put hinges at the bottom of the front doors yourself??

Very cool btw.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

bluetongued said:


> Did you have to put hinges at the bottom of the front doors yourself??


No, the boxes come like that - they're front opening 64 litres, just as they come from the RUB company. All we've done is add the dowel to secure the front, as the sides are a bit flimsy without it, and could probably be pushed open by a larger corn.


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahhhh I didnt realise you could get them like that...never used tubs before, but I am going to have to sort it out next year.

Could you tell me how much they are and where you got the rack from??


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

The rack is from Winracks, can't remember the pricing but I think it was around £550-600?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

very nice:no1:, i thought about those front opening ones myself


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

They do seem more useful :razz:...wouldn't you get aspen falling out if you used it though? Also, I've been meaning to ask...where/how do you fix your thermostats?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

There's a lip of about an inch and a half, so you could use substrate in there if you wanted - just not a deep layer of it. At least if substrate falls out, it just falls out instead of ending up in runners!

Thermostats are cable tied to the back struts of the rack, easy enough to reach and adjust but not somewhere they'll get knocked accidentally.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice rack......:no1:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

what a great racking system..: victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I looked at the front opener's in staples.......diddnt like the idea but I never thought about the piece of dowl....:no1:


----------



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

how do u heat them?? do they all have seperate heat sources or is it all 1.
prob a stupid question ??


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link 

Have you had any problems with them being pushed open by aduts?

do you use anything else to secure the fronts or just "as they come"

We looked at them, thought they were a brilliant idea but didn't want to be the ones to find out that snakes can just let themselves out at will.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Mason said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> Have you had any problems with them being pushed open by aduts?
> 
> ...


If you look, each box has a piece of dowel at the left and right hand side, holding the door in place. It would take quite a bit of effort to open it from the inside far enough to escape without removing the dowel.

That rack holds mainly adult corns, and a 550g MBK - she is an incredibly strong and active snake, and still in her box.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for your help.

It was something we had looked at, will have to give it more thought now we know we'd not end up snake-less


----------

